# Kyah from KY Pictures



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I thought for people who may not get a chance to follow all the dogs from rescue, I'd post some pictures of Kyah, aka the Warrior Princess, that are in her thread in the rescue stories section. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD is that thread-it's long! Kyah has many friends. 

To sum up-Kyah, about 50# of sickly dog with 3 puppies and 3.5 legs, turned into a shelter in Mt. Vernon, KY. Pulled by BDBH rescue and fostered in KY for a bit with pupresq. Fails to thrive, looking worse, goes to the vet, goes to the e-vet and has surgery for intussusception, 1.5 feet of intestine removed, is in hospital for over a week, back to pupresq, then to NY to me for R/R care until she can go to a real foster. Four days in NY, starts looking poorly, one day after that, back in surgery for multiple intestinal adhesions, another foot of intestine and a teeny piece of bladder removed. Five days more in a vet office. Forty pounds of Kyah taken home Friday evening and this is her on Sunday! 

More pictures of her body condition are posted in her thread. Honestly, she looks better than she has. 

She is super sweet and very funny-she has a sense of humor. She likes when I call her Miss Kitty.














Through all these procedures, getting examined constantly, fluids, etc. she has been the perfect patient. 

Meet Kyah! 

How you doin!









At the vet office:









3.5 half legs doesn't stop me!









Listening to my Bruno barking in the house:









Such a pretty girl!









Good night!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is beautiful! And looks to be on the mend physically and mentally in your wonderful care! I have been following her story and she has many angels on this earth(and a few at the bridge), but you, Jean are the one she was looking for


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She is a beautiful dog


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jean She looks so much better, her eyes are bright,she is alert. Thank-You and everyone involved for helping her!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

She is beautiful, poor girl has gone thru so much already. But she is in excellent hands!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

She is stunning. Thank you so much for sharing that with us


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, what GRACE in such adversity!

She's absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Go Kyah! You pretty girl.

SO STRONG! What strength. Girls like you teach us how to live!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She is beautiful, so lucky she found good people to help her.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I was reading her thread last wk. Any idea what's caused her to lose all this intestine? Poor girl needs some weight but that's probably going to have to be a little while until her system can heal.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, all!

Angela-they seemed to indicate for the first surgery the intussusception (sp) was caused by a parasite load







but I am not so sure that was it. Nothing to back that up, just a hunch, and I could be totally wrong (likely I am)!

For the second one, she formed adhesions at the surgical site, which I guess happens often, but not always seriously, and it especially happens in surgeries where there are ucky, sticky fluids that can get the ball rolling. The fear is that she is prone to them and her body will do it again. 

She's up really slightly weight-wise, and I am hoping that now she's on 3 cans of food a day, she will start gaining a bit!

I did buy some new hair color for touch ups though...she is giving everyone gray hair! But what a sweet and intelligent girl.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

A few weeks and a few pounds later, I am thinking Kyah must weigh about 50# by now-she was 48# on Monday, so basically back up to her shelter weight, when they labeled her as emaciated in her thread. She's fought her way back to emaciated!










She had a hot spot? I have never seen one so was a little freaked out! That's the shaved spot on her. 









Hopefully my leash photoshopping won't show!









What was that?!?! (I tossed a pine cone for her to focus on)









She's always alert!


















I think my favorite-









Thanks for looking!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

What a sweet face she has!! I must have missed her story... is she a new member of the pack?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

There's the pretty girl!!!!









What Jean didn't say on this thread but is known to her followers on the other is that Miss Kyah HATED having her picture taken - as one of my former adopters said of photographing her dog "she acts like I'm shooting poison darts at her." So I'm extra impressed with the beautiful pics. I guess Jean has worked her magic there too! Nice work Jean and BDBH! Please give my love to "Fatty."


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

oops sorry I didnt see the first group of photos, with the story of Kyah! Just the last ones... I didnt even notice her leg! 
She is so lucky to have you


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

What a change. She is such a pretty girl. Good job Jean, you can definitely see the difference.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

I guess YeaH for emaciation is in order She looks like she is a heathier happy girl in your packistani land!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

She's lovely. What a gorgeous head she has (and an amazing story). What a lucky girl to end up with you, Jean.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

Jean is a miracle worker with the ones who need it the most. She is looking awesome for all she has been through in such a short time.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

I've been following her and so remiss in not posting. I am in awe of her, you and all the folks who have seen her through this journey. Too say she is special is like saying that the sun is a bit warm. She's a gem and thank goodness her inner beauty shone so much that she was rescued. 

Her eyes have so much to say, I could gaze at them all night.

She is a stunner and an inspiration. There are not enough ways to say thanks for saving this beauty, but I have a feeling that Kyah says it better than I could. 

Jennifer


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

I love the last picture best also. What a face - and such soulful eyes. She looks terrific Jean!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

Thanks! I am just very lucky to have a good vet office out here in the boonies! And Kyah has been very helpful to me-especially now that she can eat. And eat she does...

She will be going to a regular foster home by the end of April (I have no idea of timeline exactly) and that will be very hard, but I am glad that she was able to recover here, and hopefully she will continue to improve (KW). 

She's meeting the other dogs at the fence now-she is getting her courage up to make friends-she thinks! So we'll give that a try at some point-not with the whole group, but slowly with one. But it's very cute because she now wants me to let them out first so she can go visit-before she would be afraid to approach them (and with good reason-they are many, she was weak). In fact, last night she dragged me around the corner to go see them but they weren't out and she was like, go get them! 

So a very sweet Kyah-thanks all for looking!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

kwp is not so camera-shy anymore! great pictures!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

I missed the updated pictures! She looks great for an emaciated dog!







Seriously, she really looks so much better. And what a personality--it just sings right out of her!









That's so cute that she had fence friends now. Who will meet her first? Mario?


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

<span style="color: #993399">What a beautiful little girl. Even just in the few pounds she's gained you can see she looks better. Poor thing. Hopefully she makes a full recovery soon. Give her my love.</span>


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

She is gorgeous! I'll have to go and read her story.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqJean is a miracle worker with the ones who need it the most.


My thoughts exactly!







Kyah couldn't have found a better home to recuperate. I wonder what Mariele and Ilsa think of her.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*



> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqJean is a miracle worker with the ones who need it the most.
> ...


My thoughts exactly, she couldn't be in better hands.

Such a pretty girls.....


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

she looks wonderful, she is certainly blossoming, I can't wait to see her in a year how much she will fill out, her coat will be so gorgeous, great job BDBH!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

Another covergirl by the hands and heart of Jean----

just gorgeous

Mary Jane


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

she is gorgeous


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

Jean I think you have found your calling. You have been doing a tremendous job with this gorgeous girl. A special heartfelt thank you going out to all of those (from pull to foster to hopefully forever home someday) who worked very hard and spent countless hours and funds to give this beautiful girl the chance she deserves.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Updated Kyah from KY Pictures (3/28)*

She looks wonderful, Jean!!! (((Hugs))) Better and better.. beautiful girl!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*April Kyah from KY Pictures*

I wish it were that you could bring health to a being by wishing and hoping and caring. 

I am very happy that it worked for Miss Kentucky here. She is a lucky girl indeed, the people behind the scenes from the shelter on up, were the ones she needed. 

I am trying to do something new with her every day-low key and not stressful-she is like a puppy who has never been socialized (but like a puppy with a great temperament). Yesterday was pretty easy-we went into the fenced yard and she was able to run around. I never wanted to do it before-she could climb or jump the fence I think (Kyah-roo) but now she is pretty happy here, and no reason to do that-especially when I had treats with me. So she ran around and got tired but a happy tired. 

Really blurry! But it's her running. When I went to throw a toy, she cried in concern-afraid I was raising my hand to hit her, but bounced back (and had no interest in the toy of course)! 









Pretty or what!









Thanks all for being so supportive of this girl and rescue.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: April Kyah from KY Pictures*

She's gorgeous. What a change in here eyes!!!!! I love the running picture too. What a special girl she is!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: April Kyah from KY Pictures*

She looks awesome, Jean!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: April Kyah from KY Pictures*



> Quote:When I went to throw a toy, she cried in concern-afraid I was raising my hand to hit her


How sad is that...







It's obvious she's thriving Jean and to see her running - well, it just doesn't get any better! Beautiful, beautiful girl.


----------

